# Games you didn't expect to be terrifying



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 7, 2012)

Title says it all. What are those games that you played without expecting to be scared shitless, and yet were proved wrong on?

For me, the hands down winner would be Freelancer - the spiritual sequel to Privateer. It's a space pseudo-MMO thingy, but dear God... minefields and black holes. Those two scare the everloving crap out of me, and to this day I don't know quite why.

Other good examples are of course golden-oldies like Legend of Zelda and SkiFree.

So tell us: Which games gave you a fright you didn't see coming?


----------



## Fernin (Jul 7, 2012)

The only thing that scared me in Freelancer was trying to fly between binary stars. SOmetimes you could, sometimes you couldn't. o.o

Also, I never saw a black hole anywhere.  Then again I spent most of my time in Rheinland.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 8, 2012)

Minecraft. :V
But just frolicking through a forest, desert or _right near a cliff edge_ right when a creeper blows you up especially near the cliff edge scares the living daylights out of me.


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 8, 2012)

Metroid Fusion, on the GBA. 

Oh hey a boss fight, Nightmare it's called? I'll just shoot this in the face _AAAAAAAAAAAA IT'S CRYING AND MELTING __OH MY FUCK__*IT'S FACE JUST FELL OFF HOLY SHIT AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*_

Oh it's Ridley again _OH GOD HIS SCREAM_ _HE IS SCREAMING AAAA_ _THAT FUCKING SCREAM_

Oh the other Samus thing _IT'S FOLLOWING ME OH GOD I GOTTA HIDE OH GOD OH MY GOD_


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 8, 2012)

Minecraft. Not even joking.

If I had a penny for every time a skeleton's arrow made me jump two feet in the air...

Especially since their AI update, which makes it so they fire the split second they see you, whether they know they'll hit or not. It's like they know they make me shit my pants.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 8, 2012)

Skyrim, some of the dugneons are really creepy and also getting snuck up on by a pack of wolves or some monster is really surprising.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 8, 2012)

I was going to post Minecraft as well. I've had moments that were the closest I've come to literally jumping out of my chair. Though it's not really that scary anymore because they've nerfed everything, you're pretty much invincible as soon as you have iron armor. Maybe I've just played it for too long, I don't know. I used to be _terrified_ of the arrow sound because of skeletons, but since they changed the sound, it stopped scaring me as much. (funny how that works) I think I would have to run around in a cave with no armor on hardcore mode to get back the amount of fear I used to have. (I may just do that) Go search "Mindcrack Ultra Hardcore" on youtube, that series really captures everything that's terrifying about Minecraft and is more exciting and awesome than almost any horror movies (not even joking)



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Skyrim, some of the dugneons are really creepy and also getting snuck up on by a pack of wolves or some monster is really surprising.



I don't think Skyrim is scary at all. And if it is scary at all, it's inversely related to your level. It's only really scary at the very beginning of the game because you're powerless. Frost trolls charging at me used to be like HOLY SHIT at low levels, but when you're a higher level they're about as scary as mudcrabs... And I never get that OMG GONNA DIE feeling, more like a 'gonna lose' feeling, which is more frustrating than scary. I mean you can just load your latest save and try again, there's no real risk of loss and no feeling of mortal terror.


----------



## Anubite (Jul 8, 2012)

Arma 2, makes me see how afraid of hights and ambushes I am. Also FEAR, i know the game is a horror game that really isn't that bad. Though any time the girl breaks a vent i jump.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 8, 2012)

In Spiral Knights the Snarbolax boss stalks you through several levels before you're able to fight him.

Also, in certain stages this horrible thing will constantly try to kill you. And it's invulnerable.


----------



## Plantar (Jul 8, 2012)

The asylum-tower on Psychonauts was a bit scary at first with the atmosphere and all, but then it just turned into pure frustration for me. So was my first encounter with one of those telekinetic bears.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 8, 2012)

greg-the-fox said:


> I don't think Skyrim is scary at all. And if it is scary at all, it's inversely related to your level. It's only really scary at the very beginning of the game because you're powerless. Frost trolls charging at me used to be like HOLY SHIT at low levels, but when you're a higher level they're about as scary as mudcrabs... And I never get that OMG GONNA DIE feeling, more like a 'gonna lose' feeling, which is more frustrating than scary. I mean you can just load your latest save and try again, there's no real risk of loss and no feeling of mortal terror.


well it can be scary in the way you described minecraft as being scary. also some of the dungoens have a really creepy atmosphere that can be scary.


----------



## Cain (Jul 8, 2012)

Metro 2033. I thought it would be kind of like a fallout game, but in Moscow. 
Hoo-boy, was I wrong. Can't remember how many times the various jump scares brought me to the edge of completely breaking down.
Probably didn't help I was playing the game at night.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 8, 2012)

This thread and other like it have made me come to wonder if I am horribly desensitized, or if all of you are just big weenies. XD


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 8, 2012)

Killing Floor.

There is nothing more terrifying than finally reaching the boss fight on Hell on Earth difficulty only to find that a level 0 firebug joins just in time, and there is no kickvote option on the server.

It gives me nightmares, that does.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 8, 2012)

Anubite said:


> Arma 2, makes me see how afraid of hights and ambushes I am.


Getting stuck behind enemy lines when low on ammo and with enemy tanks thundering around is one of the best constipation cures I know of.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;ONxKm8uApSc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONxKm8uApSc[/video]

This is my favorite game of all time...but this motherfucker still gives me nightmares after 13 years. It was really his gruesome death that got to me. I hate seeing anything die by lava except the lava gun in Ratchet 3.
 Intelligent Systems cranked up the E rated horror for Super Metroid.


----------



## LemonJayde (Jul 8, 2012)

I remember as a kid I was watching my dad play a video game... I think it was Half Life? This huge worm thing burst through the wall, grabbed the lady's father, and shoved its tongue right through his head and licked out his brain. In a cutscene. I was 6. Many nightmares were had.


----------



## JoshPotter52 (Jul 8, 2012)

Borderlands' The Secret Armory of General Knoxx. At the beginning of the prison level, there are midgets that randomly jump out when you loot the lockers. Gave me a good jump scare.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 8, 2012)

LemonJayde said:


> I remember as a kid I was watching my dad play a video game... I think it was Half Life? This huge worm thing burst through the wall, grabbed the lady's father, and shoved its tongue right through his head and licked out his brain. In a cutscene. I was 6. Many nightmares were had.



Advisers... That was a well constructed game. Wasn't expecting Dr. Vance to die like that.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 8, 2012)

Sollux said:


> Minecraft. Not even joking.
> 
> If I had a penny for every time a skeleton's arrow made me jump two feet in the air...
> 
> Especially since their AI update, which makes it so they fire the split second they see you, whether they know they'll hit or not. It's like they know they make me shit my pants.



The first time I played minecraft the sound of a cow made me jump. 
the Herobrine creepypasta didn't help either. Oblivion scares me so much. every time I try to play it it's just the atmosphere that makes me want to shut it off and play something else.


----------



## Mxpklx (Jul 8, 2012)

Fallout 3. When I was a lot younger I was looking forward to that game like no other. When I played I was too afraid to take like 10 steps out of megaton. But I got used to it and It is my all time favorite game.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jul 8, 2012)

Cain said:


> Metro 2033. I thought it would be kind of like a fallout game, but in Moscow.
> Hoo-boy, was I wrong. Can't remember how many times the various jump scares brought me to the edge of completely breaking down.
> Probably didn't help I was playing the game at night.


It was a good game though, but if you read the book you realise how much of a prick Bourbon was. ^^
Also, if you want another scary post-apocalyptic game buy S.T.A.L.K.E.R. That game scared the crap out of me so many times.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 8, 2012)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> It was a good game though, but if you read the book you realise how much of a prick Bourbon was. ^^
> Also, if you want another scary post-apocalyptic game buy S.T.A.L.K.E.R. That game scared the crap out of me so many times.


The sound of the squeaking light in Agroprom is enough to set my teeth on edge. Mostly because I associate it with all the horrors found within.


----------



## Earth Rio (Jul 9, 2012)

I've never really been scared by any games, but there was one part of Okami that made me want to curl up in a ball out of terror. In the Sunken Ship, a ruin infested by ghosts, the ghost of a previous boss, the Spider Queen, returns to haunt you. It moves forward and goes right up against the screen, giving the player a view of its disgusting face. And it's very unexpected, as well.


----------



## Palantean Writer (Jul 9, 2012)

I found this game where your character runs around through dark corridors, swallowing pills he finds along the way and being relentless pursued by the undead. 

'Pacman', they call it.


----------



## Hydric (Jul 29, 2012)

I was surprised Silent Hill shattered Memories made me a little jumpy. I'm a huge silent hill fan and pretty much all of the other's scared me but I had low expectations for this one. The idea of Silent hill simply being "icy" sounded dumb to me (and that was actually the very unscary part) 
However the game did manage to pull off a little bit of that "chill" (hehe see what I did there?) as you were simply walking around. You could only what you shined your flashlight on by using the wii mote and this worked well.
It was a let down as a Silent Hill game, but as it's own game it had a few spooks :3


----------



## Vega (Jul 29, 2012)

We don't go to Ravenholm...


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 29, 2012)

Sonic 1 Labyrinth Zone.


----------



## Namba (Jul 29, 2012)

Hydric said:


> I was surprised Silent Hill shattered Memories made me a little jumpy. I'm a huge silent hill fan and pretty much all of the other's scared me but I had low expectations for this one. The idea of Silent hill simply being "icy" sounded dumb to me (and that was actually the very unscary part)
> However the game did manage to pull off a little bit of that "chill" (hehe see what I did there?) as you were simply walking around. You could only what you shined your flashlight on by using the wii mote and this worked well.
> It was a let down as a Silent Hill game, but as it's own game it had a few spooks :3


It seemed more of a redo of the original with a sort of twist. I liked the bit of screen distortion you got when you approached something supernatural rather than hearing a radio. Also, having no weapons, just you trying to get out of there, added to the terror. I liked it, but none shall top the first. None. And it certainly wasn't near as challenging as the first one.


----------



## Demensa (Jul 30, 2012)

Dokid said:


> Oblivion scares me so much. every time I try to play it it's just the atmosphere that makes me want to shut it off and play something else.


Funny, the planes of oblivion aside, I generally play the game when I want a break from more scary or fast paced action games.

Minecraft is probably what surprised me the most, especially with creeper jump scares, for example, I made a house with a flat roof and didn't put torches on top because I was new to the game. When I walked out into daylight expecting all of the monsters to be gone, I was scared as hell when a creeper fell from my roof and nearly killed me.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 30, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Sonic 1 Labyrinth Zone.



Omg trying to get to air bubble to air bubble while the music keeps getting faster and faster.


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Jul 30, 2012)

Earthbound. I mean that ending....

Also, Majora's Mask. Skull Kid and Happy Mask Salesman used to be in my nightmares


----------



## Hydric (Jul 31, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> It seemed more of a redo of the original with a sort of twist. I liked the bit of screen distortion you got when you approached something supernatural rather than hearing a radio. Also, having no weapons, just you trying to get out of there, added to the terror. I liked it, but none shall top the first. None. And it certainly wasn't near as challenging as the first one.



Yeah I loved the retelling. I like the original 100% more but it was interesting to see the game like that. 
Silent hill 1 is another "surprisingly scary" game for me only because I was like "Meh it's on the ps1, can't be that scary...HOMG WTF RUNN RUUNNNN." The shadow baby thing scared the crap out of me the first time I saw it. 3 is actually my favorite but I really do love 1. The soundtrack in these games are master pieces. 

Another surprisingly scary game is Dino crisis for the dreamcast. (maybe its on the psn or something now?) 
I love dinosaurs and I don't find anything scary about them, but the game had a great jump factor. It had the same type of horror as resident evil, not so much scary just nerve racking.


----------



## shteev (Jul 31, 2012)

In Half-Life: 2 Episode 1 (or two, I forget if it's in the beginning of 2 or the end of 1) when you're trying to escape the citadel in a train full of stalkers and, when you crash, they fly out and scream and start to beat on Alyx.

Shit scared the bejesus outta me.


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 31, 2012)

Spotted_Tiger said:


> Skull Kid and Happy Mask Salesman used to be in my nightmares



You mean that they still aren't? :v


----------



## Almo (Aug 2, 2012)

Journey was scary in parts, when you encounter enemies. That game varies the moods in it so well.


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 2, 2012)

Chrono Cross Dead Sea. Even when it make sense the whole area scares me shitless.  Doesn't help much that the last area of that dungeon is called The tower of Geddon.


----------



## BRN (Aug 2, 2012)

F.E.A.R

I expected it to be generic try-hard horror

it was actually pretty scary :c


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 2, 2012)

SIX said:


> F.E.A.R
> 
> I expected it to be generic try-hard horror
> 
> it was actually pretty scary :c



Made me scared to use ladders for a week!


----------



## Saiko (Aug 2, 2012)

The Amnesia demo. I knew it'd be scary, but I wasn't expecting to be terrified just to unpause the damn thing. >.<


----------



## DoktorGilda (Aug 2, 2012)

MINECRAFT, MINECRAFT, MINECRAFT

Also Slender. I mean I knew it'd be scary but I underestimated severely just how scared it would be. D:


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 4, 2012)

I also have to admit that Majora's Mask was creepy at some times, but... damn, those f***ing frigging zombies from Ocarina of Time and their screaming made me chill sometimes, not to mention the falling hands from the Forest Temple (I was always like "Run, run, run!!!"). 

The most scarriest part of Ocarina was the cavern that was in a well in Kakariko Village or the Shadow Temple (I dont recall it very well).... ugh, they even made a redo of it in a custom story in Amnesia. If I remember it was called The Small Horse...


----------



## meh_is_all (Aug 4, 2012)

I didn't expect dead space to be scary and it wasn't, that game is so funny, like when the exploding baby killed its mother in ds2, I pissed myself laughing.


----------



## Rakkaki- (Aug 26, 2012)

Slender.......definetly slender........yeah.......you get the picture of what happened


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 26, 2012)

Playing Left 4 Dead can really creep me out sometimes... Especially Jockeys, they creep me the fuck out.  I suppose it doesn't help that I love the "Last man on earth" mutation.  Haha.


----------



## Demensa (Aug 27, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> Made me scared to use ladders for a week!



That was possibly the best jump scare I've ever seen in a game.

It put me on edge for the rest of the campaign.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 27, 2012)

Am I the only one who didn't really react to the ladder bit in FEAR? :[


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 27, 2012)

Vega said:


> We don't go to Ravenholm...



Oh my god yes, and the part in episode 1 (or was it episode 2) where your waiting for the elevator and the lights go out everywhere except right in front of the elevator and you have to fight off a horde of zombie, fast zombies, and zombine.

And in Mirror's Edge the part where you jump off the back of the stopped train and another train is about to sandwich you in between.  That run for the door is soo tense; the first time I played that, the door didn't open on the first or second kick and I barely made it in.  The two people watching me play were freaking out too, yelling "GET IN, GET IN!!!"


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 27, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Am I the only one who didn't really react to the ladder bit in FEAR? :[



Which one? They pulled that same shit like 5 times.


----------



## Echo Wolf (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm not usually scared by games but a few come to mind. The Suffering 1 and 2 were probably the most scary games I've played; this was due to the setting, pacing and the initial shock of the creature design which was fantastic (there designed after capital punishment methods or crimes; arsonists and noosemen are great example of this). Doom 3 is another one to; the imps in that game particularly because they spawn out of nowhere and make this loud high pitch screech and it always seemed to happen when the room went quiet. Other than that Resident evil Remake for the game cube had some intense moments to it as well, that game was hard as hell to beat.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 27, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> Which one? They pulled that same shit like 5 times.



Hit the nail on the head right there.

FEAR was fun to play, but it really wasn't too scary. It was a lot of cheap shots that became merely annoying. When I had those ghosty fuckers walk at me, my biggest reaction was shooting at them, a habit that carries onto any FPS game, regardless of theme. Just.. didn't really do much for me. :c


----------



## future4 (Aug 27, 2012)

For me LSD Dream emulator (ps1). It starts out nice and dandy, but as you play there's this creepy old grey man ghost that chases you around and kills you with a red eye flash. Also there's some pretty weird imagery in it but that's kinda expected for a game that has LSD in the title.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 28, 2012)

Guild Wars 2. 







WHAT IS THIS?!?!?? ANet! What have you done to the (already ugly) Asura?!? 

These are like...nightmare creatures!


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 28, 2012)

The first FEAR was good for jumps, almost all of them happened in game and not in a cutscene, it was eerie that they happen if you're looking at them or not, and they seemed to happen at any moment. The sequals were no where near as good, nearly every spooky moment was hyped up so you knew it was going to happen or it was in a cutscene.

The atmosphere of the first Dead Space was amazing aswell. I cant think of any other modern games which are any good at scaring, its a dying genre it seems


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello.


----------



## JoeX (Sep 2, 2012)

Fallout: New Vegas. The fucking cazadores and deathclaws and feral ghouls and giant scorpions that don't give two irradiated fucks. >:I I should clarify that I was dumb enough to go to Camp Searchlight when I was a low level player. Fucking hell. Oh, and Call of Duty: Black Ops, specifically the arctic level on the partially frozen ship. Walking down the hallway and suddenly, HANGING NAZI'S FROZEN CORPSE had me going; asdkljfhsajkdfhgjkhsfb, why? ;_;


----------



## Volt-048 (Sep 3, 2012)

HL2 Ravenholm

Lavender Town

When my BF plays Spy in TF2 on the opposite meat as me (I play engy)


----------



## meh_is_all (Sep 4, 2012)

I thought minecraft was a peaceful game but it scared the fuck out of me, your mining , you find a cave, you go into the cave, u turn right and boom , a creeper blows u up. Or maybe it's the fact that I'm terrified herobrine is gonna teleport right in front of me and kill me. I know they said they took him out but I don't believe it.


----------



## ghilliefox (Sep 4, 2012)

Fallout: New Vegas for me. especially the Dead Money DLC. I thought it was going to be like the others. turned out to be like Silent Hill for me.


----------



## JowiStinks (Sep 5, 2012)

Any of the original Sonic games scared the living bejeebus out of me, particularly the levels with things that could squish you. Or the levels (as previously mentioned in the thread) where all one's work would be for naught as Sonic missed an air bubble by a fraction of a millisecond.

Also, the first time I looked up in Majora's Mask to see that... thing they identified as a moon... well, my pants weighed about 10 pounds heavier after that.


----------



## Bitmap 0 (Sep 5, 2012)

I used to be terrified of the "Missingno" glitch in the original game boy Pokemon games.


----------



## JowiStinks (Sep 5, 2012)

TMBlitzK said:


> I used to be terrified of the "Missingno" glitch in the original game boy Pokemon games.



Gah! That creepy, glitchy cry it emitted when you ran into it... I thought I broke my Game Boy Color. ;-; Actually, that might have been a blessing because I got stuck with a stupid fuggin' ugly teal one when my brother got the cool transparent purple one *rawr and such, old bean*.


----------



## Day Coydog (Sep 8, 2012)

Starfox 64: After many hours of trying to beat the game the right way you are not expecting Andross's face to get ripped off, then have his eyes and brain attack you.


----------



## Shoki (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm an easy person to scare/startle, so there's a few games I wasn't expecting to scare me, and they did. 

Any  Zelda game with ReDeads, hate those things. Speaking of Zelda, Majora's  Mask was creepy. Not really scary-scary...But dat moon. D: 
Flood infected humans in Halo freaked me out too.

Dragon  Age II, the "All That Remains" quest. Oh God, I couldn't do a second  play-through of the game like I usually do because I didn't want to do  that quest again. T_T

Other than that, anything with a dark area or an enemy that pops out will do the job of startling the crap out of me.


----------



## shteev (Sep 9, 2012)

While Dark Souls wasn't really meant to be a terrifying game, there are some parts where it scares me. Like, when I turn the corner and there's a hollow waiting to thrust its sword into me, or when I make a wrong turn and run into a big ass (I mean big ass) monster.






That purple thing in the background is a hydra. The glowing things are diamond men that hit the ground and fill it with painful diamond spears. fun


----------



## JowiStinks (Sep 9, 2012)

Shoki said:


> Any  Zelda game with ReDeads, hate those things.



Ugh, _yes. _I used to shudder every time I had to go to Castle Town as Adult Link in OoT. Get a foot away from those things and _AAAA__AIIIIIEEEEEEEE!!!_


----------



## Shoki (Sep 9, 2012)

JowiStinks said:


> Ugh, _yes. _I used to shudder every time I had to go to Castle Town as Adult Link in OoT. Get a foot away from those things and _AAAA__AIIIIIEEEEEEEE!!!_


And then they rape your head. :c


----------



## Makoraias (Sep 9, 2012)

Mystical Ninja Starring Goemon, in the Festival Temple, the boss there scared the crap out of me as a kid.  Almost didn't finish the game until I got enough courage to beat him.  That, and the boss was TOUGH AS HELL!

I hate Tsurami with a passion.  >.>


----------



## Kesteh (Sep 9, 2012)

The festival ghost that threw exploding plates at you?


----------



## Makoraias (Sep 9, 2012)

Kesteh said:


> The festival ghost that threw exploding plates at you?



Yes.  The lighting in the boss room didn't help either.  Just scared the pants off me.  Mind you, I was like 6 when I first played the game.  Oddly enough, it doesn't scare me anymore, but it still unnerves me.


----------



## JowiStinks (Sep 9, 2012)

Shoki said:


> And then they rape your head. :c



Yes, all whilst continually screaming bloody murder. That was all the more incentive as my young self to fling the Control Stick in every possible direction and press every button on that hideous N64 controller until the thing got off me and Link killed it.

...Ah, the strategy I employed as a young gamer remains mystifying to this day.


----------



## Makoraias (Sep 9, 2012)

JowiStinks said:


> Yes, all whilst continually screaming bloody murder. That was all the more incentive as my young self to fling the Control Stick in every possible direction and press every button on that hideous N64 controller until the thing got off me and Link killed it.
> 
> ...Ah, the strategy I employed as a young gamer remains mystifying to this day.



Still not as scary as Dead Hands though.  I didn't sleep for 4 days when I saw it.  Also lost a good TV that day, too.


----------



## BRN (Sep 9, 2012)

Makoraias said:


> Still not as scary as Dead Hands though.  I didn't sleep for 4 days when I saw it.  Also lost a good TV that day, too.


I remember standing inside the Temple of Time for over half an hour, genuinely afraid of going outside before I even knew what would be out there. Augh, Castle Town. :c

But you know what? The Shadow Temple and the Well were actually scarier, to my young mind.


----------



## Ouiji (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah, those ReDead were pretty bad.  I thought it was particularly evil to put them in the way whilst trying to escape the collapsing castle in the end.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 9, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Skyrim, some of the dugneons are really creepy and also getting snuck up on by a pack of wolves or some monster is really surprising.



there where so many times where i was sneaking and i stepped on a rune.

always make me jump


----------



## Kaiser (Sep 9, 2012)

SIX said:


> I remember standing inside the Temple of Time for over half an hour, genuinely afraid of going outside before I even knew what would be out there. Augh, Castle Town. :c
> 
> But you know what? The Shadow Temple and the Well were actually scarier, to my young mind.



This!

[video=youtube;vU21AG8HWhk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vU21AG8HWhk[/video]


----------



## Ouiji (Sep 9, 2012)

Kaiser said:


> This!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vU21AG8HWhk





See more on Know Your Meme


----------



## MrSynndicated (Sep 10, 2012)

I remember back when I first played OoT for n64, some of that scared me cause I was like 10. Now after having been playing everything under the sun for the last 11 years the only game to actually make he cautious or scaredish was Dead Space 1 and 2, though it was more that they jump out of every single vent you pass. after a while you expect it and the scare wares off but in the beginning it's freaky.


----------



## JowiStinks (Sep 10, 2012)

Makoraias said:


> Still not as scary as Dead Hands though.  I didn't sleep for 4 days when I saw it.  Also lost a good TV that day, too.



Ohhhh man, I forgot about that part. Yeah, I lost many a good pair of boxers to OoT. Pssh, and _this _is the game we call the greatest game of all time. [DISCLAIMER: I am actually just butthurt that I sucked at the game and was scared very easily as a child.]


----------



## JMAA (Sep 10, 2012)

Binding of Isaac.
I hate you Edmund.


----------



## Halceon (Sep 10, 2012)

Oddly enough, I didn't expect Amnesia: The Dark Descent to be scary. I've heard claims of scary shows, movies, books, and games before, but none really scared me. So I picked up Amnesia thinking "Eh, maybe the story will make up for a lack of scares. I was wrong. So very very wrong.


----------



## Kaeko (Sep 10, 2012)

when i first played gears of war 2. the umm...shoot what were they called. the tickers!! they scared me in the tunnel.

and in gears 3 the infected....good lord..i used to empty my gun into the air because i wasnt paying attention.

and some game where you died if you get too scared XD i thought it was dumb. but my ex played it. i was under the covers almsot crying


----------



## JoeX (Sep 13, 2012)

Kaeko said:


> when i first played gears of war 2. the umm...shoot what were they called. the tickers!! they scared me in the tunnel.
> 
> and in gears 3 the infected....good lord..i used to empty my gun into the air because i wasnt paying attention.
> 
> and some game where you died if you get too scared XD i thought it was dumb. but my ex played it. i was under the covers almsot crying


Was it Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem? That game had a sanity meter that, if it went down all the way, you were fucked.


----------



## Greycoat (Sep 27, 2012)

The entire Metal Gear franchise.

You play as a total Badass and you need to beat up ordinary guys using your superior skills. Okay, sounds like a stealth and shooting game. Cool.
Then suddenly, Psycho Mantis, A huge guy in a tank that later gets eaten alive by birds, a Vampire that doesn't even die from a direct shot to the brain, an army of giant robots fights you to destroy a city, a dude who is in constant pain and has a billion bees living inside of him, a river of the dead being lead by The Sorrow, and a screaming astronaut whose very soul burst into flames and chases you down.
Yeah, those games always scared the crap out of me.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 27, 2012)

Earthbound.

Throughout the game, its tone oscillates between quirky, goofy, and emotionally touching.  But then at the finale, you and your party, mere children, must irreversibly transfer your souls to robot bodies and teleport one-way to another world to fight what is still one of the creepiest bosses of all time.


----------



## helloworld (Sep 27, 2012)

When I first started to play games on my xbox, i thought i had seen some of the worst because of playing through the shadow temple in OoT. After I played the campaign of Call of Duty: World at War, i knew that this game might give that temple a run for it's money. Even the very first scene in-game gave me a jump.


----------



## Mollyrs (Sep 30, 2012)

Crazy Bus

[video=youtube;sC0cvwnG0Ik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sC0cvwnG0Ik[/video]


----------



## Fuzzle (Sep 30, 2012)

Absolutely love these games, they are the scariest games I've ever played and also some of the funniest. If this game were to be made today, Garret would be in the middle east in broad daylight taking out 5 people with a single button press that executes a canned animation.


----------



## Percy (Sep 30, 2012)

Spoiler: scary


----------



## derp (Sep 30, 2012)

*The Walking Dead: Long Road Ahead.
Lee's dream about Clementine being a walker scared the
living shit
out of me.
You just don't expect that because you're
so focused on Duck's bite, and probably
Carley's death. Unless you picked Doug.
Doug was useless anyway.
Carley was a really great aim
at the walkers when
the bandits raided
the motel.
inb4
*â˜†​


			
				ops said:
			
		

> bitch why the fuck did you just spoil it i was getting into the game omggggg


*Oh I made a Christmas tree*​


----------

